# Id’ing pest on new hornwort



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m freaking out a bit. I ordered some hornwort online and had it in a bucket with water and now I see all these bugs. Should I throw it out? The plants are going in my bettas tank. I know I can dip them but still, I’m a little freaked. Thanks!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I guess they are aphids. Any advice? Thx again


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Nevermind. I’m tossing/killing them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

These were probably pond raised plants. I learned to always ask. This is especially important if buying from sellers in Florida. I have received Dragon Fly nymphs and all sorts of things I don't want in my tanks. I only buy from Green Leaf Aquariums as their plants aren't pond raised.

You can put the plants in soapy water or blast with a strong stream of water. I do not have the fear of soap as do others. But it's up to you. You can also do a regular plant dip 10:1 bleach.

Some people leave Aphids in their tanks for the Betta to eat. Put one small strand in and see what he does.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> These were probably pond raised plants. I learned to always ask. This is especially important if buying from sellers in Florida. I have received Dragon Fly nymphs and all sorts of things I don't want in my tanks. I only buy from Green Leaf Aquariums as their plants aren't pond raised.
> 
> You can put the plants in soapy water or blast with a strong stream of water. I do not have the fear of soap as do others. But it's up to you. You can also do a regular plant dip 10:1 bleach.
> 
> Some people leave Aphids in their tanks for the Betta to eat. Put one small strand in and see what he does.


Thank you for letting me know this, I had no idea about the pond raised plants. Makes total sense. I’ve ordered from GLA before so I will keep them in mind. I’m looking for hornwort which is so hard to find lately. 

You know, I feel bad doing it because I love plants but I have a severe fear of spiders, and even though they aren’t, they still gave me so much anxiety, so I got rid of them with vinegar and water and properly disposed them. Please don’t think bad of me. I don’t mind the snails here and there - I just bring them to Petco and they take them. Lesson learned.

thanks for your help. I’m not ordering from them or pond growers again to avoid this.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> These were probably pond raised plants. I learned to always ask. This is especially important if buying from sellers in Florida. I have received Dragon Fly nymphs and all sorts of things I don't want in my tanks. I only buy from Green Leaf Aquariums as their plants aren't pond raised.
> 
> You can put the plants in soapy water or blast with a strong stream of water. I do not have the fear of soap as do others. But it's up to you. You can also do a regular plant dip 10:1 bleach.
> 
> Some people leave Aphids in their tanks for the Betta to eat. Put one small strand in and see what he does.


Do you have a recommendation of where I can get hornwort online? Even if they are sold out I will keep checking back.

thanks again 🙏


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aquarium Plants Factory is my go-to. If you check out eBay and send me links I can let you know if I've had experience with a seller.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Aquarium Plants Factory is my go-to. If you check out eBay and send me links I can let you know if I've had experience with a seller.


That sounds great. I really appreciate it.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Aquarium Plants Factory is my go-to. If you check out eBay and send me links I can let you know if I've had experience with a seller.


Found some of APF. Thanks again!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I had these start on my hornwort. I actually posted here asking if anyone knew what they were. No replies. So I had checked with 2 different LFS and the second one told me what they were. And my hornwort had been in my tanks and all the sudden they popped up when it got real hot and humid in my house. I couldn’t find the answer to what they were or exactly how to get rid of them. After I got rid of all my amazing huge hornwort all I had to do was get A few buckets and push the hornwort to the bottom and then pour the water out and repeat until they are gone. Because they don’t like being in the water they stay on top. After I threw the hornwort away I had to scoop them out and wipe them off the side because they were climbing up. They are a plant mite type. I can’t remember what they are called but they man said you would be surprise what why you may fine under the rim of your tank. So evidently these guys came in from outside and not my hornwort since I had had them since winter. But the heat and humidity got them spreading on the hornwort.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> I had these start on my hornwort. I actually posted here asking if anyone knew what they were. No replies. So I had checked with 2 different LFS and the second one told me what they were. And my hornwort had been in my tanks and all the sudden they popped up when it got real hot and humid in my house. I couldn’t find the answer to what they were or exactly how to get rid of them. After I got rid of all my amazing huge hornwort all I had to do was get A few buckets and push the hornwort to the bottom and then pour the water out and repeat until they are gone. Because they don’t like being in the water they stay on top. After I threw the hornwort away I had to scoop them out and wipe them off the side because they were climbing up. They are a plant mite type. I can’t remember what they are called but they man said you would be surprise what why you may fine under the rim of your tank. So evidently these guys came in from outside and not my hornwort since I had had them since winter. But the heat and humidity got them spreading on the hornwort.


Hi, thank you so much for this info. I had contacted the company I ordered from and the owner was very nice and told me they were aphids, and because I knew they came in on the hornwort because I put the plants in a bucket right after opening the pkg, not seeing them at first, and about another hour later I looked in the bucket and there had to be dozens, probably more crawling over the water line in the bucket, I freaked out. He said bettas love to snack them so no worries and that if they try to leave the tank to push them back in. I can’t do that, it’s too much for me. I’m not that thick skinned. 

My biggest concern at the moment because I brought the bucket straight outside, is that they’d crawl into my hair (kidding lol) or into my gardens. My yard is a huge garden and I know they can wreak havoc on plants.

Anyway, it’s a shame. I didn’t like throwing the plants out and they looked great. I’m also still dealing with a BGA problem that comes and goes. It’s driving me a little crazy so I’m trying to focus on this for now. Ahh! Moving forward, besides growing plants emersed to move into this tank, I’m going to online order from companies that don’t raise them in ponds. 

I give you credit for having the courage and patience to deal with them. It’s a big lesson learned from me since I’m still somewhat new to planted tanks and don’t know all the ins and outs to issues, etc. 

Thank you for your help! I really appreciate it. 🙏


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

@RussellTheShihTzu Hi, the hornwort I ordered from APF comes tomorrow. I know you trust them so I’m curious how long or if you do quarantine them or do you do a dip? Thanks for your help. I’m dying to get some back in Buddy’s tank because he loves sleeping in them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never dipped or quarantined their plants.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I've never dipped or quarantined their plants.


Ok great. Thanks so much. I appreciate your help!


----------

